# Miniature Appaloosa???



## Horsecrazy4ever (Nov 29, 2011)

I have a 9.3H minature gelding... His previous owners said that he is a registered Minature of somesort... of which we have no clue

Anyhow, my question is... Is there such a breed as a Miniature Appaloosa?
Or what breed do you think he is ?

Notice his hoof coloring.. he also has spots on his skin around his eye's/muzzle.

He is 4 years old(if that helps any)

--- Thanks ---


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm pretty sure minis come in appaloosa coloring. They are just minis sporting appaloosa coloring, not "miniature appaloosas," if that makes sense. And other than different sizes of minis, they are all just minis, generally registered with the AMHA (American Miniature Horse Association) or other similar breed registry.

https://www.google.com/search?q=app...t=mode&cd=2&ved=0CDAQ_AUoAQ&biw=1600&bih=1105


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I'm pretty sure minis come in appaloosa coloring. They are just minis sporting appaloosa coloring, not "miniature appaloosas," if that makes sense. And other than different sizes of minis, they are all just minis, generally registered with the AMHA (American Miniature Horse Association) or other similar breed registry.
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=app...t=mode&cd=2&ved=0CDAQ_AUoAQ&biw=1600&bih=1105


Yep - OP, check out "Crayon Box Miniatures" (it's a mini breeder)


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Are you sure that he's registered? Miniature horses can only be registered if they're 36" or shorter. Your boy is 39", so unless he's a registered PONY of some sort (possibly shetland?) someone lied to you.

Otherwise, Drafty is right. There are no registeries for 'miniature paints' 'miniature appaloosas' etc, just miniature horses- and yes. They do come in appy colors. Heck, they come in the whole rainbow of horse colors!


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Also, if he is truly 9.3, that would be 39 inches - which is technically not a miniature as the B mini classification is 34-38 (A is under 34)


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Endiku said:


> *Are you sure that he's registered? Miniature horses can only be registered if they're 36" *or shorter. Your boy is 39", so unless he's a registered PONY of some sort (possibly shetland?) someone lied to you.
> 
> Otherwise, Drafty is right. There are no registeries for 'miniature paints' 'miniature appaloosas' etc, just miniature horses- and yes. They do come in appy colors. Heck, they come in the whole rainbow of horse colors!


Actually, B goes to 38, not 36 - for AMHR ---- AMHA stops at 34


----------



## Horsecrazy4ever (Nov 29, 2011)

*height*

Well I just kinda estimated on his height(comparing him to my Shetland)

I will measure him tonight or tomorrow and post it on here 

I also contacted his prior owners and asked if they could look for his papers... Hope I hear back 

Thank you for all your reply's.


----------



## Horsecrazy4ever (Nov 29, 2011)

*Height_2*

I would like to report that I measured him and he is exactly 10H.... is he considered a miniature or a shetland?

Do they have appaloosa marking shetlands?

These are probably really stupid questions (  ) but I got to know :lol:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

No, shetlands do not come in appaloosa coloring. He could be a mini/shetland cross, though.


----------



## Horsecrazy4ever (Nov 29, 2011)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> No, shetlands do not come in appaloosa coloring. He could be a mini/shetland cross, though.


maybe.... though the people I got him from, bought him from a petting zoo as a colt... I wonder?


----------



## Horsecrazy4ever (Nov 29, 2011)

Oh, and just in case someone was wondering.... In the picture of him rearing with another horse(Bay) That horse is 12.1H =) Then you can get a better idea of what his size is


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

At 10hh I can pretty much guarentee that he's neither fully miniature or fully shetland. I'd say that the minixshetland cross is a good guess. Plenty of petting zoos have 'mutt' horses.


----------



## Horsecrazy4ever (Nov 29, 2011)

Endiku said:


> At 10hh I can pretty much guarentee that he's neither fully miniature or fully shetland. I'd say that the minixshetland cross is a good guess. Plenty of petting zoos have 'mutt' horses.


"mutt horses".... that is funny! lol


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

its true! XD go look at a few. They often have some very odd crosses! ahahaha


----------



## prairiewindlady (Sep 20, 2011)

Where are you located? If you are in the southeast I'd say it is possible he is a Mt Rogers/Grayson Highlands pony, as he is the right size and color. Unlike mustangs, they are not branded so can be hard to keep track of. There is a wild mare currently up there that reminds me of yours. Below is a picture of her with two other fillies. (I actually purchased the tri-color on the far left earlier this year


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

he is very cute


----------



## Kawonu (Apr 24, 2011)

If he's registered, you should have gotten paperwork. If not, then they flat lied, which a lot of people do. But hey, a pony is a pony and all need their lovin's


----------



## Horsecrazy4ever (Nov 29, 2011)

Stoddard said:


> If he's registered, you should have gotten paperwork. If not, then they flat lied, which a lot of people do. But hey, a pony is a pony and all need their lovin's


We got him from a close friend of ours..so I know they didn't lie.. but they have to get papers from the people that THEY got him from, which should be this summer, since they will be at the local fair..confusing.. but I hope I get them


----------



## Horsecrazy4ever (Nov 29, 2011)

prairiewindlady said:


> Where are you located? If you are in the southeast I'd say it is possible he is a Mt Rogers/Grayson Highlands pony, as he is the right size and color. Unlike mustangs, they are not branded so can be hard to keep track of. There is a wild mare currently up there that reminds me of yours. Below is a picture of her with two other fillies. (I actually purchased the tri-color on the far left earlier this year


Located in North Dakota... those are some cool looking pony's!


----------



## Tejas (Jan 31, 2011)

Where I am from USPS has a policy "if it fits it ships". If I find a box for him, would you send him my way pls?


----------



## Horsecrazy4ever (Nov 29, 2011)

Tejas said:


> Where I am from USPS has a policy "if it fits it ships". If I find a box for him, would you send him my way pls?


LOL.... I wonder what the post office would think of a box that whinnies?


----------



## Tejas (Jan 31, 2011)

Just say its some sort of weird "my sized barbie" gift that talks. Barbies can make weird noises..right?


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

So you're leasing him out???


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

your first pic shows the striped hooves. The other pics not so much.
POA's are the 'appy ponies' .( poa fans can explain thier breed better ) He could be a small poa cross with shetland or mini. A lot of the Minis here are shaved, which will show his color more. He looks to have a frosted blanket with spots.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

He is cute


----------

